# Who do I contact



## LClan439 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yo people.

where I email about link exchanges!

Hoping for help. Thanks


----------



## Apollo (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand you properly.

Anyway, this isn't the place to make enquiries, be them either Digit - the mag - related ones or those that concern the board in general.

Reported.


----------

